# Still Here :)



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome back! I thought you had given up on us.

Glad to hear you two are doing so well. What are you studying in school?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

No no, I haven't given up on you guys! Just get too busy and forget to check in on here! 

I'm attending UW-River Falls majoring in Animal Science with an emphasis in Vet Technology..


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome back! I'm glad you survived your first year! I hope it was tons of fun!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I remember you and Maddie Glad you stopped by and posted an update!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Congrats on your first year. Wonderful... I am graduating with two Bachelors next Saturday. Not bad for an old guy of 55. So, I know how hard it is to get it done.

Pat


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome back! Congratulations on finishing up your first year!! I know how you feel! Sounds like a wonderful goal, are you looking to go to vet school? Message me if you have any questions. I applied this year (didn't get in) and I'm going to improve some things (GRE mostly) and then try again next year.

PS- I am an animal science major too (at virginia Tech) and I have a pre-vet emphasis.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Glad you are back!!
Wow! Maddie is eight?? We need to hear about her and you!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome back! Enjoy your summer!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> Welcome back! Congratulations on finishing up your first year!! I know how you feel! Sounds like a wonderful goal, are you looking to go to vet school? Message me if you have any questions. I applied this year (didn't get in) and I'm going to improve some things (GRE mostly) and then try again next year.
> 
> PS- I am an animal science major too (at virginia Tech) and I have a pre-vet emphasis.


No, no vet school for me! WAY too much Chemistry! :yuck: LOL! I'm just doing a vet tech path, so when I'm done with my 3.5 years here, off I go to a Tech school for 1.5 years and get down to more of the vet tech procedures. So, if I get 'bored' with being a vet tech in say 5-6 years after graduation, I can always go out and look for something in the Animal Science field. Maybe then I'll have more time to show dogs  I wish you the BEST of luck getting into vet school, it sure isn't easy! 


Thanks to everyone else for welcoming me back. I hope to keep up on here at least once a week or so!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hooch would be so proud to hear that you are studying to be a vet tech.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Hooch would be so proud to hear that you are studying to be a vet tech.


Oh Hooch, I miss him so.  I remember when he contacted me on here asking for my address....and sent me an agility jump. I think I should get back and finish our Novice titles.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Oh Hooch, I miss him so.  I remember when he contacted me on here asking for my address....and sent me an agility jump. I think I should get back and finish our Novice titles.


I remember that too.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back! Keep posting about your summer!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome back!!

I'm sure Maddie is thrilled to have you all to herself again. You will have to keep us posted on your CDX adventure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey girl, welcome back! It's so great to see you! I hope we'll be getting regular updates now


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> hey girl, welcome back! It's so great to see you! I hope we'll be getting regular updates now


Its great to see your still around here too, Barb! Maybe we could finally meet each other this summer? I think I'll be going down to the Grayslake Specialty and giving Open A a whirl! 

To the rest of you: 
Thanks for the welcoming back, I sure missed you guys!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Caryn,

Your website looks great!! Will you be at the Key City show? I am showing in Open A there.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Stretchdrive said:


> Caryn,
> 
> Your website looks great!! Will you be at the Key City show? I am showing in Open A there.


Thanks, Susan! 

I was really hoping to go to that show, as there's a Vizsla Specialty that weekend, but by the looks of it I don't think I'll be able to go. Unless I could find a ride for myself and a dog. It's about a 5 and a half hour trip, and I think someone is coming to dig up our pool that weekend, as we're selling it. I bet that show will be fun!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Thanks, Susan!
> 
> I was really hoping to go to that show, as there's a Vizsla Specialty that weekend, but by the looks of it I don't think I'll be able to go. Unless I could find a ride for myself and a dog. It's about a 5 and a half hour trip, and I think someone is coming to dig up our pool that weekend, as we're selling it. I bet that show will be fun!


 
Bummer That is a long drive though! I enjoy the Key City show. It is a little tight on space, and the weather usually sucks, but I enjoy the smaller shows. I am hoping to find crating space this year. I have always had to crate out of my van, or outside.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Stretchdrive said:


> Bummer That is a long drive though! I enjoy the Key City show. It is a little tight on space, and the weather usually sucks, but I enjoy the smaller shows. I am hoping to find crating space this year. I have always had to crate out of my van, or outside.


I do enjoy the small shows myself as well. But, there's always problems with finding enough space for crates and grooming tables. It just...stinks! :yuck: LOL! I wish you and Filly a great time and lots of luck!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Caryn so good to have you back. How is Ms. Maddie doing? Looks like you are going to have a busy summer ahead.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Miss Maddie is doing well, Pam. I'm sure she will be even more fantastic once I'm back home from college.  It sure will be quite the load, but fun-filled with all of the "doggy" things I get to do.


----------

